# Tying a kicker motor to your regular outboard



## chardoncrestliner

Today I talked to the guy storing my boat and asked him about adding a 9.9 Mercury 4 Stroke Kicker motor to my boat.

He said no problem.

We were discussing some things and I asked him about whether or not I'd need some modifications and he said he can attach the kicker motor to your 115 Mercury Outboard steering linkage so that you can steer the kicker from your captain's chair.

I thought that was pretty neat. 

He was busy so I couldn't get into any particulars, but wondered if anyone else out there has also tied the two together with their steering linkage.

Also, does this require a second starter key from the console (since it will be electric start)?


----------



## b drake

Mine is tied in and I have a separate throttle and key to start! I have had no problems and have had my boat since 2004! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bountyhunter

yep mines set up seperate controls , one quick connect bar from 115 merc steering arm to the kicker. make sure your kicker has electric trim tilt. you,ll never have to keave your seat. mines on a lund pro V 1775.


----------



## angler69

Thinking of putting a mercury 4hp on my 1775 Lund impact for lite trolling, do you think this will work? Don't troll much but would be nice to. Also don't want to invest a lot of $ in set up, i.e. 9.9hp cables, throttle etc.. Found a NEW 2010 4 HP and thought it might work.

Trolling 1 to 3 mph I guess...:T



Didn't want to post here, wanted to start new thread, sorry. Maybe someone can move it


----------



## bountyhunter

it,ll work, just noise I have the same boat. BUT I have another 16ft boat with a 25hp and a 3hp I use for safty and trolling hooked the steering toghter works great, if your in the canton area I<d show it to you. very simple.


----------



## Tightlines

I have a 18ft starcraft with a 115 suzuki, and purchased a new 9.8 tohatsu this year for trolling. Instead of installing another ignition and throttle cable up to the console, i just bought a electric start tiller steer motor. How i set it up is i bought the quick connect auxillary rod so i can steer the kicker at the console with the steering wheel. I have to start the motor and control the throttle back by the kicker which isnt a big deal to me because once you have your speed set ur good to go. Its the cheap way out and some guys probly wouldnt do it this way but it works fine for me.


----------



## youngblood

I have always used EZ steer.Some people hate them but has never given me a problem.Here is a link with all the info. http://www.marinetechproducts.com/pages/EZSteerHome I have used it for over 10 years never a problem.I have a separate set of controls for my kicker.


----------



## chardoncrestliner

That's a pretty neat link.

Thanks to everyone for their input.

The boat dealer was alittle busy yesterday so I couldn't get into the particulars with him, but he knows what I want.

So, I think tomorrow I'll either call him or stop by and see exactly what he proposes.

Thanks for all the input.

Dale


----------



## Leschamp19

Some of my buddies are set up with the Ezsteer quick connect rod from either their outboard or i/o with no separate controls for the trolling motor except a trollmaster to control the throttle on the kicker ! The trollmaster allows u very precise control of ur speed to the 1/10 mph ! One even has the auto pilot on his I/o which will turn the kicker through the link also !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

A friend of mine made one out of some bar stock and some small balljoints. Its very similar to the EZsteer only not adjustable because he just measured and welded it all together. It looks pretty slick. I'll see if he can post about it.


----------



## Angler ss

I made a bar also. I have a 16.5 ft lund with 50 main and 4 hp tiller as a kicker I can adjust the speed on my 4hp it has a wheel underneath the tiller arm that will lock the speed. The only problem I have is with my main turned all the way to the left or right it is not enough to make a circle and turn back over a school of fish I have to use bow mount to help or main motor.


----------



## saugmon

If you don't have a 2nd set of controlls for the kicker,the trollmaster is a huge asset.Very minute adjustments to compensate wind and wave action without leaving the helm.My remote is right at my fingertips ready to to click the idle when fish on! I'd love to have full control so I could throw that baby into neutral without running back.

I use the auxiliary connector. The plated steel is what I have and only 1 problem in the last 9 years is a lost snap ring.No problem with rust. Anyone using that auxiliary connector may wanna pick up a couple extra snap rings for it just in case.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Auxi...or+connector&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

That kicker has saved me a ton of $ in gas and 1000+ hrs of wear and tear off my 50 hp johnson.


----------



## Insco

How do these ez steers work if you are on a restricted lake and need your main motor tilted up?


----------



## bountyhunter

mines a 115hp hooked to a T* yamaha . they work great tilt the beast up and go, its that easy, it has a swivel on each end.


----------



## moondog5814

I just bought an old 16.5 Crestliner with a 90 Johnson and a 8hp johnson kicker. It came with one of those EZ steer rods. My problem is that my kicker isn't power tilt. Not sure of how to keep from bending the link when I tilt the main motor down at the ramp. I guess maybe I have to try to reach back and hook the bar up when I am ready to start trolling.


----------



## bountyhunter

you guys are making this a rocket science job it,ll swivel where ever it needs to no need take it off, mines about five yrs old never been disconnected.


----------



## Legend killer

Tightlines said:


> I have a 18ft starcraft with a 115 suzuki, and purchased a new 9.8 tohatsu this year for trolling. Instead of installing another ignition and throttle cable up to the console, i just bought a electric start tiller steer motor. How i set it up is i bought the quick connect auxillary rod so i can steer the kicker at the console with the steering wheel. I have to start the motor and control the throttle back by the kicker which isnt a big deal to me because once you have your speed set ur good to go. Its the cheap way out and some guys probly wouldnt do it this way but it works fine for me.


I do the same. I have a stearns connector that cost 30$. Ez steer is over 200 $.


----------



## chardoncrestliner

After looking at all of the discussions above I contacted my boat dealer and here is what we agreed to:

A Mercury 9.9 4 stroke exlpt big foot prokicker ;
Controls to steer from the helm with separate starter, trim and throttles;
Tie-bar; and 
Fuel selector. 

For those that have the separate throttles at the helm right next to the regular outboard throttles. Where did you mount yours? I was going to ask him, but I think he's getting tired of my emails.

Thanks


----------



## ohiojmj

chardoncrestliner said:


> After looking at all of the discussions above I contacted my boat dealer and here is what we agreed to:
> 
> A Mercury 9.9 4 stroke exlpt big foot prokicker ;
> Controls to steer from the helm with separate starter, trim and throttles;
> Tie-bar; and
> Fuel selector.
> 
> For those that have the separate throttles at the helm right next to the regular outboard throttles. Where did you mount yours? I was going to ask him, but I think he's getting tired of my emails.
> 
> Thanks


my kicker control box is below main control and little forward, but still reachable from helm seat.


----------

